# Heinrich Schiff (1951-2016) RIP



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Austrian cellist (and conductor) Heinrich Schiff passed away today. RIP.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I wonder if he was related to Andras Schiff?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

I am surprised to hear this,sad news,may he rest in peace.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

His playing was outstanding, he will be missed.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Interesting to read the comments here:

http://slippedisc.com/2016/12/tragic-news-a-great-cellist-has-died-at-65/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear this.

He was one of the greats.

To this day, I enjoy his performances of the Bach Cello Suites.

RIP Heinrich Schiff.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite Schiff recording is the Shostakovich cello concertos conducted by Maxim Shost.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bulldog said:


> My favorite Schiff recording is the Shostakovich cello concertos conducted by Maxim Shost.


That was the first one that came to mind when I read the news.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

Very sad news. 2016 has been a terrible year for musicians in both the classical and rock/pop world.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this loss. I extend my sympathies to his family and admirers.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Fine cellist and relatively young.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

He held Schnittke's Cello Sonata (1978) in high regard. His playing of it is here is excellent, with Paul Gulda


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

His Bach cello sonatas will keep his memory alive, outstanding well played.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> I wonder if he was related to Andras Schiff?


Andras was born in somewhere totally different country: Hungary


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Austria and Hungary are not 'totally different' countries but very much related as they were both part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire for a long time. They share a lot of history and family names and bonds.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

All the below is according to Wikipedia, so believe what you will. 

András Schiff (now Sir András) was born in Hungary in 1953, and was taking piano lessons at age 5 at the Franz Liszt Academy in Budapest, so that would have been 1958. Heinrich Schiff was born in Gmunden, Austria, in 1951. They could certainly be brothers, although there is no evidence of that in Wikipedia or other online sources. Sir András Schiff is certainly garrulous and free about giving interviews, master classes, and so on, but I find no mention of him having a world-class cellist as an older brother, which would be curious if it were indeed true. He did, however, at one time hold Austrian citizenship (he has vowed, as a Jew, not to set foot in his native country of Hungary unless there is a change in the right-wing political leadership). There is no evidence one way or the other that Heinrich is Jewish or not. So, his parents (András' parents, whom Wikipedia notes were Holocaust survivors) could certainly have had one child in Austria, Heinrich, and one child in Budapest, András, but the (skimpy) online evidence seems against it. 

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I didn't mean to suggest they might be family, just that Hungary and Austria are closely related countries instead of totally different countries. But now that you delved into it, it seems a faint possibility...


----------

